# Betty: A pregnancy thread to follow through to puppies being born



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Betty is a show dog, and her lines are excellent. Because of that, her other mommy (co-owner) wants a litter. So, she had her date a few weekends ago, and is now looking to be an expectant mommy!

About 1 1/2-2 weeks from her due date, she will go back to the breeders house for the birth.. I so would not handle that well. And a week after the babies are born, she will come back here with me. 

SOOO, this will be her pregnancy/baby thread! I will have weekly pics of her body until she leaves, and then PUPPIES!

Betty had a few "dates", starting on the 9th of May, and a few days after that...

A week ago (May 18th, 2009): 
















(Even tho she is laying down, you can see her "tuck" in her waist there)

Today (May 24th, 2009): 








(No longer had the tuck)

And just because she's cute:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Awww  I would LOVE a whole litter of chihuahua puppies!


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

I could I be another co-owner pleeeeeease?  she is just the sweetest little thing xx


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh she is cute! What a sweet little face. I can't wait to see how she progresses and then the wee puppy pictures! Congratulations.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Keep us posted, she's a beauty.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

She is so damn cute. What a wonderful dog. 
I would take all of her puppies if I could.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

LOL Guys! You're making her head swell. 

As you can see, she was less than pleased with me taking her picture today ("No mom, I feel fat!"). 

We will be back in a week with new body pics, and will try and get the SO to hold her with her leash on so we can get good belly pics too.


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

She is going to be a great mom!


----------



## Jesslan (Jul 18, 2008)

She's so beautiful. And a soon-to-be new mommy too!


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

I love that last photo. She's so sweet in it.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

She is soooo cute! Her babies are gonna be heartbreakers!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Aww she is so cute, cant wait to see the puppys!!


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Okay, so this weekends pics are a little late:





























She seems to be filling out downwards instead of side ways.. either way, I hope she stays healthy and happy. Man, it's going to be hard letting her go for 3 weeks. 

*notices FatDog insists on being in the pictures constantly now!*


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

aw bless her, the "fat dog" actually looks more pregnant than she does! Betty is so sweet.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

LOL Poor fatdog, I am pretty sure they used her as a baby making machine.  She's got hangy boobies, and the perma "belly". Her boobies used to hang to the GROUND, since she's lost so much weight they have risen, which is good.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Aw what a cutie! I dont have any pictures of ym girls pregnant they look so podgey when their near their due dates!


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

Awww this is exciting!


----------

